# 2021 Motobecane HAL e29. About to order. Am I crazy?



## pufferjumper (Jun 8, 2020)

I have been searching for an emtb, and this one seems to have decent components at a reasonable price. I have a Motobecane hard tail, and it has been solid. Am I crazy for thinking of spending $2,700 on a Motobecane?

http://www.bikesdirect.com/products...s-hal-e29-electric-mountain-bikes-29er.htmMot


----------



## Old & Slow (May 3, 2020)

Read El Geezers' post in this thread for insights.
https://forums.mtbr.com/e-bikes/shimano-e7000-vs-e8000-1093534.html


----------



## pufferjumper (Jun 8, 2020)

Well, I ordered it. I will let you guys know if it was a colossal mistake.


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

My concern would be support and service.


----------



## rlora (Sep 13, 2020)

Any updates on this?


----------



## FrankMoto (Sep 19, 2020)

That should be a very good E-Bike. I almost went for that one but I will wait until I really need the boost before I go for "assistant riding"...LOL

Let us all know about your bike. I may still get one.


----------



## pufferjumper (Jun 8, 2020)

So far so good. Right out of the box the hub was stripped (for the locking to screw down to). I emailed bikes direct, and they said no problems, we will send you a complete front/rear tire, wheel, hub, and axle set. Which, while being a little bummed it was DOA, was a welcomed fix when considering I received an all new tire/wheel set for free. I ordered a new hub body for the original wheel and now have two tire/wheel sets. 

I now have 300 miles on it and am very happy. It has been great. Because of the price, obviously, compromises had to be made. The front shock is passable, but that is about it. The rear not much better. The brakes are a little underpowered for the weight of me and the bike. I've already blown through the rear pads. For the price, I could not have gotten close to this bike from the LBS. 

New front/rear shocks are coming in the next month.


----------



## Bikebox (Sep 30, 2020)

New front/rear shocks are coming in the next month.[/QUOTE]

How did this turn out?


----------

